# [MacBook] Pb de WiFi : démarrage de ath0 qui plante [résolu]

## moon06

Bonjour tout le monde  :Smile: 

Heureux possesseur d'un Macbook (pas pro) dernière génération, j'ai installé avec succès ma distro préférée (Gentoo  :Very Happy: ) dessus.

Tout (ou presque) marque du tonnerre, mis à part un point qui a son importance sur un portable : le WiFi !

Je m'explique : comme indiqué dans le wiki Gentoo-Wiki, j'ai installé les drivers Madwifi depuis le SVN, afin de supporter mon chip Atheros. J'ai aussi installé wpa_supplicant pour la gestion de la connexion WiFi en WPA.

Cependant, après avoir suivi parfaitement le guide, mon Macbook freeze tout bonnement au démarrage de ath0 !

J'ai tenté plusieurs snapshots de Madwifi, plusieurs solutions, mais rien de concret ... et je ne souhaite pas vraiment utiliser ndiswrapper  :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci par avance pour votre aide précieuse   :Exclamation:   :Wink: Last edited by moon06 on Mon Nov 26, 2007 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

A priori t'es pas le seul : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457800

y a un ticket http://madwifi.org/ticket/1110

Quel kernel et version de hal ?

----------

## moon06

Merci pour les liens, je vais regarder ça !

Pour HAL :

```
sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3
```

et le Kernel :

```
2.6.22-mactel-core2duo-sources
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Moi j'ai un macbook pro aussi dernière génération et à l'épode ou j'avais le macbook il me semble que le chipset des macbook C2D n'était pas encore supporté par Madwifi.

Après tu arrive à tous faire marcher, n'hésite pas nous faire un retour ...

----------

## moon06

Oui effectivement, la version stable actuelle de Madwifi ne supporte pas ce chip, d'où l'utilisation du trunk SVN ... mais ça ne semble pas beaucoup mieux !

Si je trouve une solution autre que ndiswrapper, je la poste ici aussitôt  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Alors j'ai pas de macbook et même y connait rien  :Wink: 

Je sais pas si tu connais j'ai vu cette page sur le wiki anglais qui a l'air complet http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook#WiFi

Comment tu as installé la version svn ?

----------

## moon06

Ce guide est une petite mine d'or, je l'ai suivi de bout en bout pour mon install  :Smile: 

J'ai installé la version SVN deux fois :

* Depuis l'ebuild du bugzilla

* Depuis le dernier snapshot de madwifi.org

Je suis entrain de tester un snapshot plus ancien qui semble marcher là ... je vous tiens au courant !

----------

## moon06

Bon ça marche du tonnerre avec le snapshot suivant :

http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-ng/madwifi-ng-r2372-20070525.tar.gz

un make / make install suffit, et roulez jeunesse !

 :Smile: 

PS. NetworkManager + Knetworkmanager c'est vraiment de la bombe   :Exclamation: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut 

cool  :Laughing: 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> un petit (resolu) dans le titre stp !
> 
> Merci !

 

----------

